# need to upgrade portupgrade from 2.4.6 to 2.4.8



## jtl (Jan 11, 2011)

I've upgraded from FreeBSD 7.1 to 8.1-release, and in trying to update my ports I've run into a problem.  Running [cmd=]portupgrade -af[/cmd] fails, but I've found a thread in the forums that explains that by upgrading portupgrade from 2.4.6 to 2.4.8 the problem will be resolved.  Now I'm trying to figure out how to do that.  

When I run
`# pkg_add -r [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/ports-mgmt/portupgrade-2.4.8_1,2.tbz[/url]`
it downloads the new version, but then informs me that I've already got a version installed and doesn't install the new one.  If I try to delete the existing portupgrade with `# pkg_delete portupgrade-2.4.6` it tells me that there's no such package installed.

How can I do this upgrade?  Thanks for any help.

- Jon


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2011)

`% pkg_info -Ix portupgrade`

will show exactly which one you have installed.


----------



## jtl (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks - that worked.  Unfortunately updating portupgrade did not solve the problem, so I'm trying with portmaster instead.


----------



## jotawski (Jan 12, 2011)

hi jtl,

try `# make build-depends-list` for portupgrade first, then do portupgrade those one by one and finally do `# portupgrade -p portupgrade`


----------

